
Apple, Microsoft Win Nortel Patents, Google Out - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_microsoft_win_nortel_patents_google_out/
======
jay1
I'd be interested to see which of the winning companies already have cross-
licensing deals with each other... and what % of Nortel's portfolio different
companies got.

